# Beltronics 955 hardwire question



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

As the title says, I have a Beltronics 955, the power cord connection to the unit is basically a phone cord. I refuse to pay (and order time) the hard wire kit when I know a phone cable will work. So wich wires work from a regular phone wire? Which is the hot and ground wires? THANKS


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

The hardwire kit includes a mute/power switch and LEDs for Alarm and Power. You want it. OK OK - if you dont, you will only need to find out which "pinouts" are 12v and ground. Plug your adaptor in and use a voltmeter to trace them out. EASY. Match your wiring to that pinout, use some RJ-11 and off you go. BTW - get the hardwire kit, its worth it. I can PM you some pitchas of my install with the RX-65, basically the same type of RD.


----------



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

yes please send the pics,,
Thanks


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

Cant find the dang CD with the files. Will snap some new ones for you


----------

